# ()

## -

:Smilie: 

  , .
 (,   .)   ( ,    -,       ).
    - 770  ;   -  100   (3-5   );  - 1250  (   );  - 400  . ,  - .  .  -  600 .   -  360 -  .
      ( ,   ,       (  ),   ).    30 .   (    ,  ).
     40 -,     ;          .
 ,    "  -    4- .   ",  ,   30           ,     , ,       ..  ..
    ( )       (  )  50 ../.
     -       ?  ,  ,           .

----------

